# Finishing The Shop (was Heating The Shop)



## mcoak (Nov 7, 2015)

Changed the thread title to reflect what is going on.  

Finished up the electrical service trench today.  It ended up being 304 feet.  

Next step is laying conduit in the trench.  I'm guessing 2-3 days to get it all in place.  

Wiring on the shop is roughed in. Should be inspected in the next two weeks.  The inside work has to pass before the electrical company will come out to install the service.   

Mitch


----------



## mcoak (Nov 30, 2015)

The conduit is in the trench and covered.    Still waiting on the electrical inspection.   Progress is slow.


----------

